# Atison's Betta Food Vs. Atison's Betta Pro



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

What is the difference? I just order two of it.


----------



## Russet (Sep 18, 2010)

Atison Betta Pro, is much better as it has more vitamins and minerals. It is also a little more expensive as the first ingredient is Pure brine shrimp embroyos.

Here is the Difference.

Atison's Betta Food:
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min.) 36 %
Crude Fat (min.)	4.5 %
Crude Fiber (max.)	3.5 %
Moisture (max.)	8 %
Ash (max.) 15 % 

Atison's Betta PRO:
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min.) 39.9%
Crude Fat (min.) 8.6%
Crude Fiber (max.) 4.4%
Moisture (max.) 7.7%
Ash (max.) 7.6%

Look into these websites for more information. Hope they are helpful. :-D

http://www.oceannutrition.com/product_fresh.php?file=ad02.html&head=43

http://www.oceannutrition.com/product_fresh.php?file=ad03.html&head=43

I bought Atison Betta Pro, 2 weeks ago at my LFS. Haven't opened it yet.


----------

